# New Outback 210Rs



## raptor99 (Jul 23, 2013)

This past summer we bought a Outback 210RS. The reason we bought it was to take a month long tour of the Rockies. We have never had an experience in an RV and decided to take the plunge and try it out. We loved it! It really was the perfect trailer for what we were going to do... which was to see the Rockies from several different places and see the country getting there. 5000+ miles later and it was a trip to always remember.

No we are looking at trips closer to home and getting a bigger trailer. So the 210RS is for sale...looking for a 27 foot trailer

Tow vehicle is a RAM2500 with a HEMI.. not diesel.


----------

